# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Lulzbot Cura - left behind

## swisscheese

Luzbot Cura is only at 3.6.21 but Ultimaker Cura is on 4.7. Does anyone know where I can find info on using the current Cura with a Luzbot?

----------

